# auto to 5 speed swap



## davyWilliams (Oct 11, 2009)

have a 1995 s14 with ka. need to know if a 5 speed out of a pickup will fit/work. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It'll bolt up but for an S14 OBD-II setup, the tranny will have missing sensors. This will produce ECU fault codes.


----------



## davyWilliams (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## scottd (Sep 6, 2011)

just saw this and was wondering what pic up you got the 5speed out of? found an auto s14 recently but dont know what trannys are compatible.


----------

